# 1965 vin question



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

My VIN has a B70 on the bottom right does anyone know what it stands for I heard B5 means GTO


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you are referring to the cowl tag on the firewall. B70 is a padded dash option. 5N would be the GTO option (Pontiac and Kansas plants).

The B70 code is known a UPC code generally only shown on Fremont, Ca plant cars cowl tags.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Roger that said:


> I think you are referring to the cowl tag on the firewall. B70 is a padded dash option. 5N would be the GTO option (Pontiac and Kansas plants).


OK I have the phs docs says GTO but somehow I dont trust the guy I bought this car from. Lots of problems. 
Thanks Roga


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You won't see the 5N designation on a Fremont car.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

how about 5W built in kansas city


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Deluxe seat belts


----------

